# Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $1



## Virharmonic (Dec 1, 2012)

*Dear sample library enthusiast/ producer/ composer,*








* WINTER MADNESS IS HERE *

Winter Madness is caused by really low temperatures and can influence rational thinking. Don't say that you haven't been warned

We have 2 announcements to make:

1st Announcement: Voices of Prague is now available for incredible $299 so go and grab your licence now and have your own syllable sequencing choir at this amazing value. The price will go back to $449 when we defrost!

2nd Announcement: We have been working tirelessly on a new product which already has about 20k samples and it will be a great addition to Voices of Prague. Those of you, who bought VoP before 30th November will get this library FREE OF CHARGE as a very special Thank You for supporting a new Developer. We believe in actions more than words 

Also visit our facebook page http://www.facebook.com/Virharmonic for another amazing competition or our main website for more Demos, Tutorials, Walkthroughs at http://www.virharmonic.com




* Few Demos *

*From sombre to Requiem to lamet and some Russian folk *
[flash width=600 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/sets/vop-demos[/flash]





* Product Info *
This is the world's first Kontakt based choir with fully integrated Syllable Sequencing developed to work in Kontakt 4+. You can now play any combination of any syllable including English, Slavonic and Double consonants which beautifully blend with the vowels.

We have deep sampled some of the best singers of Prague Philharmonic Choir using our special sampling techniques developed specifically for this library in an acoustically rich church in Prague.

VoP consists of Sopranos, Altos, Tenors and Basses; each with three divisi groups. The library offers a number of options on how to set your patch from light all the way up to the maximum twelve divisi parts. This means that you can have a small sized intimate choir or load it to it's maximum size and start writing Requiem 

VoP is recorded in three true sampled dynamic layers (pp, mf, ff) and three mic positions (close, decca, far), without any compression or over production aiming to create the perception of a real sampled choir. The dynamic layers blend beautifully together and offer you amazing freedom and emotion.

VoP also features Poly-Legato and Divisi functions across each voice and, if desired, the ability to play the entire choir from one midi channel (the normal setting is four midi channels - one per voice group).

Over 27000 samples.

MASSIVE RANGES - Basses E2-E4 , Tenors C3-C5, Altos G3-E5, Sopranos C4-C6

These are the widest ranges of any sampled choir library AND every sample for every note, vowel, consonant, mic position and dynamic is exclusive i.e. there is no sample stretching to cover bad notes or falsely extend the ranges!


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299.*

Amazing feedback by one of our customers. Thank You Graham. 

"Graham Keitch
Absolutely loving this library! Musically and from a sonic perspective it really is a massive step forward. And I congratulate you guys for being brave enough to demo your word building technology. VoP really is capable of producing passable and recognisable words. For those of us that need to work with more than just repeated phrases like Kyrie and Agnus, this library is a 'must have'. Keep up the good work!"

This post can be found on our Facebook Page 
http://www.facebook.com/Virharmonic


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 1, 2012)

Just wanted to drop by and say again how much I love your product guys. It blends great with other choir libraries sounds just great overall.

Looking forward to the next step!


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Thank You Selcuk. We love to hear compliments. It warms our hearts in this cold weather

Day 2 of Winter Madness sale : Temperature Outside -4 Degree Celsia.... Condensation on the windows has just frozen . Voices of Prague price is $299 and our existing customers (purchased before 30th November) know that our next product will be theirs for free... Brain Freeze


----------



## RobertTewes (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

I just wanted to offer my thanks for this library. As a practicing church musician, a library such as this not only helps me "preview" extant scores or original compositions, but also helps me prepare for rehearsals with vowel modification, etc. in a laboratory-like setting where the slight modified vowel can make such a difference. The recorded singers are very pure sounding...especially the Tenors, where in many other libraries everything sounds too epic or operatic. This is a definite no brainer, especially at the current discounted price.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*



RobertTewes @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> I just wanted to offer my thanks for this library. As a practicing church musician, a library such as this not only helps me "preview" extant scores or original compositions, but also helps me prepare for rehearsals with vowel modification, etc. in a laboratory-like setting where the slight modified vowel can make such a difference. The recorded singers are very pure sounding...especially the Tenors, where in many other libraries everything sounds too epic or operatic. This is a definite no brainer, especially at the current discounted price.



Lots of +1s here! 

That's exactly what I'm doing. Within days of the library becoming available and with only a day or two to prepare, the choir I sing in was asked to perform at probably one of the biggest in-door events of the year in the south west. Previously, I only had an ooh aah mock up (with out of tune epic tenors) but VoP arrived just in time allowing me to create a pretty good mock-up which allowed the choir and others involved to be forewarned of what to expect.

A few days later, my anthem was performed again and I was able to make a live recording. I've been able to layer my original VoP recording on top of the live recording to repair parts of it that had been spoiled by background noise. The recording has been widely circulated and no-one yet has spotted that it has been doctored by a sample library!

Meanwhile, I'm using VoP to bring some of my as yet unperformed works to life - and in other cases to provide a pretty realistic record of things that have been performed but weren't recorded at the time. What I'm really excited about though is starting some new projects as composing with real words sung by a good virtual choir will be so much more inspiring! 

So glad I've got a few weeks hoilday to use up! 

Graham


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 5, 2012)

Graham, I would love to hear what you are talking about. Since in choir rehearsals for me focus in getting the best sound - meaning that the whole choir pronounces the right and almost more important the same vowel - I can't really imagine any choir library to work in a situation where the sound of the choir itself is very important. 
Please don't get me wrong - the sonic quality may be good and it for sure can sing exact lyrics - but it can't sound nearly as good as a choir singing lyrics - or can it?


----------



## Graham Keitch (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*



rocking.xmas.man @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> Graham, I would love to hear what you are talking about. Since in choir rehearsals for me focus in getting the best sound - meaning that the whole choir pronounces the right and almost more important the same vowel - I can't really imagine any choir library to work in a situation where the sound of the choir itself is very important.
> Please don't get me wrong - the sonic quality may be good and it for sure can sing exact lyrics - but it can't sound nearly as good as a choir singing lyrics - or can it?



Hi rocking.xmas

No, a sample library will never replace a good recording of a good choir. But that's two parameters that have to meet the GOOD (and higher) criteria! To answer your points about two aspects of the library:

Sonic quality - yes I really think VoP delivers. I can only ever achieve poor sonic results from live events due to background noise, especially in a church service. I'm not suggesting one should use VoP to patch up a damaged recording as I mentioned above but it did come in useful for that as I had to cut out several loud crashes in the original!

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=11970849&q=hi&newref=1 (http://www.soundclick.com/player/single ... i&amp;newref=1)

Word reproduction - the VoP vowels are very good and in tune. English choirs singing in a large church make the consonants really stand out - and that's the bit that's hard to reproduce with samples. VoP makes a good job of it although I've got the volume of the consonants lower than they should be in order to achieve quick, effortless results. This results in less clarity - but the sound is still very good. Despite all the effort we put into singing clearly, it is often difficult for the listener to make out the words unless they're already familiar with them. The danger with choir libraries is to try too hard to make the words clear as this results in an exagerated performance that actually doesn't resemble reality! So, I'm not over keen on pushing things too far. 

Anyway, back on track - a great price and more goodies on the way!

Regards,

Graham 

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 5, 2012)

thank you graham. a very nice piece of music. You're right - Voices of Praque fits very good in there. I expected to hear sudden changes between the vowels, but no - the overall sound of the choir is smooth. great job graham, great job virharmonic.


----------



## MaestroRage (Dec 5, 2012)

Graham that is a marvelous piece. Well done.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Wow. Thank You guys. You fill our hearts with joy  The piece is absolutely gorgeous Graham. Really nice.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Hi Guys,

Day 8 of our Winter Madness is in sign of our competition. If we get 500 likes on facebook before 24th December 2012 we will give out one free copy of VoP to a lucky winner. 

Link to enter is just below:
http://a.pgtb.me/4NzftN


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*



Graham Keitch @ Wed Dec 05 said:


> rocking.xmas.man @ Wed Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Graham, I would love to hear what you are talking about. Since in choir rehearsals for me focus in getting the best sound - meaning that the whole choir pronounces the right and almost more important the same vowel - I can't really imagine any choir library to work in a situation where the sound of the choir itself is very important.
> ...




Great music!!! Sorry, a bit confused- Is that all VoP? If not, what part of the arrangement is VoP? Thanks! *EDIT- Oops, I should have read your previous post.*


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 11, 2012)

How does this compare to the other avaliable choir libraries on the market (Mars+Venus, Voxos, Requiem Pro, etc.?) I'm looking to purchase one and the price seems right for VoP. 

It sounds fairly good to me from demos, but i find that I never really can tell how a library sits with my other stuff until I have it in my hands. I like the easy to use phrase builder and divisi. I have EWQLSC right now and I am trying to escape from PLAY as much as I can.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 11, 2012)

TakeABow @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> How does this compare to the other avaliable choir libraries on the market (Mars+Venus, Voxos, Requiem Pro, etc.?) I'm looking to purchase one and the price seems right for VoP.
> 
> It sounds fairly good to me from demos, but i find that I never really can tell how a library sits with my other stuff until I have it in my hands. I like the easy to use phrase builder and divisi. I have EWQLSC right now and I am trying to escape from PLAY as much as I can.



Hi TakeABow.

Our library is as flexible as possible. IE you can build your own words at the speed of light. Create presets which you can save to speed up your workflow even further and you are not limited to number of syllables or just recorded phrases. We have also sampled the whole library in true three dynamics. We didn't use any filters to create pp or mf. They are all genuine recordings. Lastly we have automatic divisi system which stops unwanted layering of voices. Our choir is more of an Angelic chamber choir, but you can be loud if you want to  

I can't comment on competition, but I hope that I've answered your questions above. If you have any further questions please don't hesitate to contact us on [email protected] or by posting here.


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 11, 2012)

I ended up pulling the trigger after spending all night watching youtube videos and listening to demos. 

Looking forward to working with it.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Thank you for the support TakeABow 

Day 12 of Winter Madness- We are very excited by all the kind words and amazing feedbacks we have received in the last few weeks so we have decided to keep our sale on for 12 more days. The Sale will end on 24th December. Thank You for all your support.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am possibly interested in this choir, but would love to hear some nice soft "angelic" demos with long held out notes with slow transitions.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Hi Quantum7,

I will make your wish come true. Below is a track by Christof where our choir is used in a nice and angelic manner. 


Here is the link

*Voices of Prague Angelic use by Christof Unterberger*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/christof-unterberger-voices-of[/flash]

Did this help?


----------



## TakeABow (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

A Question- 

I have a nki here which has no samples called Morphed_and_Clean_FX.nki 
And I have a multi called Effects.nkm which also has no samples.

Am I missing some files?


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Hi TakeABow,

Let me have a look into that for you. It shouldn't happen, if all the NCW files are unpacked into the correct folder and we haven't encountered this problem before, I'll check it and get in touch with you via email.
Generally you can click Browse for Folder select the Voices of Prague Folder (this is the folder which should contain the Samples folder) and click OK. When it loads all the samples, you will need to resave the patch (patch only option) so you don't need to take these steps again.

Warm Regards

Ondrej Pochyly


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Day 13 of Winter Madness- We are very excited by all the kind words and amazing feedbacks we have received in the last few weeks so we have decided to keep our sale on for 11 more days. The Sale will end on 24th December. Thank You for all your support.

It's getting close to Christmas so go on and treat yourself to Voices of Prague. Huge Ranges, Great Dynamics and Amazing Flexibility.

We love World without limitations: Type your words and bring your choral works to life 

Also lets not forget our Facebook Competition http://a.pgtb.me/4NzftN


----------



## Graham Keitch (Dec 13, 2012)

quantum7 @ Wed Dec 12 said:


> I am possibly interested in this choir, but would love to hear some nice soft "angelic" demos with long held out notes with slow transitions.




Hi Sean

Here's a naked example - the Kyrie from my Short Communion Service (Mass).

Ky ri e-e, Ky ri e-e, Ky ri e-e e-elei son
Chr iste-e etc (as above)
Ky ri e-e etc (as above)

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=8594432&q=hi&newref=1 (http://www.soundclick.com/player/single ... i&amp;newref=1)

This is an unaccompanied (and unpolished!) rendition straight out of Finale. 

Graham


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Hi Graham.

Thank you for joining in and for your demo. Personally I would have pushed the cons volume a bit up, but I've read your other post explaining that you don't like them over pronounced so I understand. When you do Latin it helps to keep the con length at around Con1 40ms and Con2 60ms. In Slavonic you need to give the cons a bit more time in my opinion, but latin language sounds better to my ears when they are kept shorter. 
I'm not sure if it will work in Finale but in Expert mode you can also decrease the chord time to 25ms. This should tighten the mix for the render even more.

We are going to launch a new website up soon and it will contain blog/post part where people can share syllable sequencing tips and ideas. We will probably load it up with our ideas straight away 

I don't use Finale much so it is nice to get a chance and hear what comes out of notation software with our library without any tweaks in the DAW


----------



## Graham Keitch (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*



Virharmonic @ Thu Dec 13 said:


> We are going to launch a new website up soon and it will contain blog/post part where people can share syllable sequencing tips and ideas.
> 
> I don't use Finale much so it is nice to get a chance and hear what comes out of notation software with our library without any tweaks in the DAW



A forum for sharing word building tips would be a great idea! I look forward to that.

Just realised, the mock up I provided a link to was an early attempt. I reworked this piece the other day but forgot I hadn't actually uploaded it yet. However, my more recent attempt could still benefit from more cons vol so I'll experiment with the values you suggest. Thanks for the tips.

Graham


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Angelic side to our choir demonstrated by a new demo.
Graham you are evil . Whenever I hear your music I feel inspired. Because of I've stopped slicing samples for the new release and have to write some music. And I really tried to resist and work, lasted only few hours....... 

Here is a track I just wrote using only Sopranos and Tenors. No backing, so nice and naked how we like it  It took me about half an hour (movement in rhythm took the longest as I tend to humanize the rhythm at the end for the master track like a conductor would tapping it away, which is always harder for emotional pieces )

Graham this was done using the settings I've described above so don't be afraid to experiment. Lyrics are : Soprano Variation on Kyrie Eleison and Tenors: Eleison Kyrie. amen kyrie eleison kyrie i think. This was writen in about half an hour in Logic. I've used a little bit of EQ, dry setup our library (for use with your own reverb) and than a nice and rich church reverb but not too far and not too long...

*Voices of Prague-Angelic Lament song by Ondrej Pochyly*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/angeliclament[/flash]


This one is especially for you Quantum7  

anyways back to slicing and dicing


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you both, Virharmonic & Graham!  I will be listening to these in my studio later this evening and let you know what I think. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

I listened........and I loved. :D


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*



quantum7 @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> I listened........and I loved. :D



Thank you for the comment Sean  It was time to show the more angelic side of our library. And there will be more to come after Christmas.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah.....unexpected large royalty payment showed up in my checking account today (don't you love when that happens). PURCHASED!!!! I love it when I can purchase a new lib without the wife giving me that, "oh no, not again" look.  The "Angelic" demos did the trick for me. This VoP should sound great in my upcoming New Age music project. 


Looking forward to the download link.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 15, 2012)

quantum7 @ Fri Dec 14 said:


> Yeah.....unexpected large royalty payment showed up in my checking account today (don't you love when that happens). PURCHASED!!!! I love it when I can purchase a new lib without the wife giving me that, "oh no, not again" look.  The "Angelic" demos did the trick for me. This VoP should sound great in my upcoming New Age music project.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the download link.



Hi Sean,

That is always a nice feeling  Thanks for supporting us. I'll look forward to hearing your tracks. o[])


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm finally up and running with VoP and am VERY impressed! Thanks again for that great Winter Madness Sale price. Now I just have to get off my butt and write something with it worthy of showing it here on VI.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 17, 2012)

quantum7 @ Sun Dec 16 said:


> I'm finally up and running with VoP and am VERY impressed! Thanks again for that great Winter Madness Sale price. Now I just have to get off my butt and write something with it worthy of showing it here on VI.



Hi Sean,

We can't wait to hear what you write  Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*

Final week of the sale : Don't hesitate and enjoy the great price.

We are sure that you were responsible and bought all the presents for your family and friends already, so now is the time to treat yourself


----------



## playz123 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*



Virharmonic @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> We are sure that you were responsible and bought all the presents for your family and friends already, so now is the time to treat yourself



O-oo, now that's salesmanship at its best!   Hope your sale goes well! Cheers.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP*



playz123 @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Virharmonic @ Mon Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > We are sure that you were responsible and bought all the presents for your family and friends already, so now is the time to treat yourself
> ...



o Thanks Frank :lol:


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP-Ends 2*

Merry Christmas to you all. 

We have been out in the open world only 3 months, but what a ride  Thank you so much for all your help and support and We wish you all the best during this festive season 

Warm Regards from Virharmonic Team o-[][]-o


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP-Ends 2*

Wow, only 3 months? Loving VoP & looking forward to seeing what else Virharmonic comes up with in 2013.


----------



## TGV (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP-Ends 2*

I'm one of the lucky ones who purchased this library as a Christmas present for myself, and I must say, that even though I've only worked with it for a few hours, I'm very impressed. When I first heard some of the demos I thought the choir sounded a little harsh, but obviously that was due to web site compression. In fact, the sound is very clean and clear and obviously a lot of care went into the recording. This product is also very different than some of the 'epic' type choirs that are out there, and so will definitely add to my collection rather than just be 'more of the same'.

Due to resource requirements, I may not add VoP to my orchestral template directly, but that does NOT imply I won't use regularly. In fact, just the opposite, and there are lots of ways to utilize it without including it in a huge template. I've also noted the suggestions about managing the resources the choir needs and that's very useful information.

I'm still a bit puzzled by the info in the manual about MIDI Channels. I see that the various sections are indeed set on channels 1-4, but the when I set a MIDI channel in Cubase to transmit on channel 2, for example, it triggers any of the sections I play, not just the Altos. Is this function mode dependent or something?

If I have the Close mics on for one of the sections and I turn it off, does that purge the samples automatically, or do I need to use a Kontakt menu for that. Not quite sure how that works yet.

Being able to select either PolyLeg or Divisi mode is very useful, and the explanation in the manual is excellent and well illustrated with notation. I can already see I'll want to use both. The scripting for this must have been a bit of a challenge. 


Suggestions:
a) At some, perhaps consider partnering with a company such as Continuata or develop a downloader app. Downloading 30 files, a few at a time, is time consuming. The file sizes are fine and they downloaded quickly, but the process also involved running back and forth to the computer quite often.

b) I'd like to see a button or switch for turning the reverb on and off and a menu for selecting an IR rather than having to go further into Kontakt and accessing Inserts etc. This should be fairly easy to do in the GUI, and most libraries have that sort of thing these days.

c) I'm wondering if there is a faster way that could be devised to clear out a slot in the sequencer rather than selecting a slot then going to the Delete menu. I can understand why one requires a choice of deleting a letter or syllable (or the entire sequence), but what about something like being able to use a Delete key to erase whatever is in the slot, but leaving the menu in place so, in addition. one can just delete, for example, a letter and not the entire syllable? I find that I'm deleting the entire contents of a slot far more often than just a letter.

Anyway, since I've just started to learn how to use this product effectively, some of my observations may be less than accurate, and I know I need more time with it before I fully grasp everything. So please just consider these to be some early impressions of VoP and nothing more.  So far, I'm very impressed by this choir and I look forward to spending a lot more time with it.


----------



## Virharmonic (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP-Ends 2*

Hi Frank,

Thank you for the kind words  I'll go point by point.

If you are hearing more than just the Altos you probably have the split on. Turn the Voice split off and you should only send midi data to Altos or what ever midi channel you have set in Cubase. 

Loading and unloading samples- by activating or deactivating the microphones it loads/unloads the samples automatically so you don't need to use kontakt menu.

a- We have invested all we could into this library and when we were about to launch it, we cared about the speed and reliability of the server. In the future we will have a look at different download setups. At the moment you can start downloading however many packages you need, but we don't recommend to exceed five simultaneous downloads. We wouldn't want you to download corrupt files. Thank you for the names. I'll investigate and see if we can do it 

b- Will do for an update.

c- I will investigate if it is possible. Without going too much into details we don't have any midi notes free so it would have to be most likely assigned to midi cc data, but thank you for the idea and we will see what we can do 

We look forward to hearing your works and if you have any other ideas on improving the product please don't hesitate to email us at [email protected]. We always welcome feedback and ideas on how to improve our products.

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## playz123 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP-Ends 2*

Thank you, Ondrej, for your very helpful and prompt reply...and for working on Christmas day in order to make sure my links were delivered to me without delay.  Much appreciated.

Re. my MIDI question...ah, that's what I suspected, and it was what I was going to try later today. Suggestion then: perhaps make a brief note about that under "MIDI Channels" in the manual? It may not be obvious to everyone.

I'll definitely send any serious concerns or suggestions to you directly in the future. Just thought I'd share some initial impressions here...with the hopes others might become as interested in working with the library as I have. Looking forward to a 'forum' at your site sometime as well, because it would be great to share and obtain tips.




playz123 @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Virharmonic @ Mon Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > We are sure that you were responsible and bought all the presents for your family and friends already, so now is the time to treat yourself
> ...



See, salesmanship is important...and it does work..as we've just proven!  Cheers!


----------



## Graham Keitch (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP-Ends 2*



playz123 @ Wed Dec 26 said:


> .... the sound is very clean and clear and obviously a lot of care went into the recording. This product is also very different than some of the 'epic' type choirs that are out there, and so will definitely add to my collection rather than just be 'more of the same'.



I agree, Frank. I'm very impressed with both the musical and sonic qualities of this library. For the type of choral music I write, VoP is a big step-up. My best purchase in 2012 (infact, for some time)!

Graham


----------



## playz123 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic's Winter Madness Sale: Syllable Sequencing Choir Voices of Prague for only $299. SAVE $149 of RRP-Ends 2*



Graham Keitch @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> playz123 @ Wed Dec 26 said:
> 
> 
> > .... the sound is very clean and clear and obviously a lot of care went into the recording. This product is also very different than some of the 'epic' type choirs that are out there, and so will definitely add to my collection rather than just be 'more of the same'.
> ...



And thank you, Graham, for your demo and the comments contributed to this thread. I found them very helpful when considering a purchase. Most times demos supplied by developers are very well done, but it's also nice to hear what purchasers have created. Your demo was one of things that encouraged me to reconsider this library, and I'm now so very glad that I did.  Cheers!


----------

